# Media continues to crap on Milicic



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> ORLANDO -- Four days into a fresh opportunity at redemption, and Darko Milicic is already sulking. The name on the uniform is different, but the seat at the end of the bench hasn't changed.
> 
> He doesn't get it. And he probably never will.
> 
> ...


Why do I get the feeling this article is a teeny bit biased? Something about this article reaks uncredible.



> Amir Johnson, 18: Pistons forward has Big Ben-esque 'Fro and braid hairstyles. His first NBA basket was a windmill slam. *Bad news: The slam came off an assist from Milicic*


This came from the little side box. It's almost pathetic that the Detroit media hates Darko like he killed their cat.

Free Press


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Why do I get the feeling this article is a teeny bit biased? Something about this article reaks uncredible.
> 
> 
> This came from the little side box. It's almost pathetic that the Detroit media hates Darko like he killed their cat.
> ...


The hatred comes from his attitude. He thinks that the nba owes him something for whatever reason. I have now heard complaints about his practice habits from LB, Flip and even Billups now. He thinks that he deserves playing time even though he has yet to do a damn thing. Granted he hasn't had the minutes to develop but that has been mostly his fault. Except for the superstars and the very good players in this league playing time is mostly determined by how well you practice. Flip on the radio said this week in terms of earning PT in a real game Darko had fallen below Maxiell. Thats Darko's fault.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

What about all the articles from the first two seasons where he was a great practice player? If that went unrewarded then I see no motivation to keep it up. Not saying I approve of it, but you gotta take into consideration how you would feel in the same situation.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> Something about this article reaks uncredible.





> BY DREW SHARP
> FREE PRESS COLUMNIST


The Free Press was also taking terribly classless shots at Larry Brown when he left. It's disgusting and embarassing.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Brian said:


> I have now heard complaints about his practice habits from LB, Flip and even Billups now.


I've never heard anything bad about the way he practices. All 3 of those guys complaints were that he doesn't play like it's the NBA Finals in the last 2 minutes of a 20 point blow out. I'll never fault him for that, it's ridiculous. You want a a #2 draft pick to go out and bust his ***, beat up on scrubs, and rack up garbage stats while the home crowd is sarcastically chanting his name? I can't think of anything more self-depravating.

He played just as hard as every other guy on the team when he played real minutes.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I've never heard anything bad about the way he practices. All 3 of those guys complaints were that he doesn't play like it's the NBA Finals in the last 2 minutes of a 20 point blow out. I'll never fault him for that, it's ridiculous. You want a a #2 draft pick to go out and bust his ***, beat up on scrubs, and rack up garbage stats while the home crowd is sarcastically chanting his name? I can't think of anything more self-depravating.
> 
> He played just as hard as every other guy on the team when he played real minutes.


The chauncey quote was based on game play so I was wrong about that. 



> Because there's just been a bad mix of expectation and immaturity and negativity for him here, and I don't think it's in his heart or mind to fight through it. I get the sense he is angling for a clean start somewhere else.
> 
> He didn't respond to Larry Brown's tough love, and he's not responding to Flip Saunders' kinder, gentler approach. What can you do? He doesn't play or practice with any real passion or sense of urgency.
> 
> *You watch him during the three-on-three scrimmages at the end of practice, and he's just going through the motions. Established veterans such as Dale Davis and Lindsey Hunter are playing these scrimmages like their lives are on the line, really competing hard. Milicic, meanwhile, mostly stands around the perimeter, jacking up three-point shots, not bothering to get inside and mix it up under the basket.*


http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3058849&postcount=25



> Q. Is Darko Milicic in Saunders' doghouse?
> 
> A. No. Actually, I don't think Saunders has a doghouse. He's just real consistent. If guys deserve to play, they will play. The only exception is rookie Jason Maxiell, whose productive practices probably have earned him playing time, but there aren't any minutes available to him.
> 
> Milicic is a different story. Saunders gave him every opportunity to secure the fourth big-man role, but Milicic didn't produce. On top of that, he was getting outplayed during practice.


http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051213/SPORTS0102/512130375/1127


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Milicic should be grateful if he gets above 30 seconds in a game.


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

I think Drew Sharp's right on.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I hated his attitude too but I'm ready to move on. I think I'm starting to feel sorry for him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brian, I heard the very opposite from Chauncey about Darko's practice habits. Chauncey came to Darko's defense, ripping on Larry Brown for killing his confidence. Chauncey said Darko worked hard in practice but he had nothing to show for it and LB was unfair to him.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think towards the end Darko may have gone into a hole a little bit and just stopped careing. It was obvious there was nothing he could possibly do to get on the floor. He had to just sit and wait for his situation to change - be it a trade or injuries.

To peg him as having a poor work ethic is just unfair I think. For the first two year we would hear nothing about how hard he works and how he is in the weight room every day with Ben.

Now that he's gone everybody wants to make him out as a bad guy.

It's like people are already arming themselves with excuses for when he starts to break out and they have to rationalize how their Pistons could possibly let him get away.

The truth is though, it just wasn't going to happen here. Barring major injury problems he was never going to get on the floor - no matter what he did. Getting traded is by far the best thing that's happened to his career.

People don't have to hate him just because he wanted to leave. That's the thing that pisses me off the most. If you are a professional basketball player then YES, it is better to be a contributor on a bad team than never leave the bench on a championship team. Everybody wants to be a champion - but they also want to feel like they actually were a part of the championship. I would expect any real competitor to want to actually compete.

On one hand people ***** and ***** about professional athletes who are in it for the money and not the love of the game, and then on the other hand ***** and ***** about professional athletes who ask to be traded because they want to play when they should be happy to "be making millions of dollars for doing nothing".

How can people honestly blame a guy for wanting to prove himself and earn his money? Why don't people realize the situation changed from when he drafted him and we just don't need him? That he had every right to want out?

(This isn't directed at anybody in particular. Just Pistons fans as a whole. I know some people, like Brian, haven't been particularly fond of Darko from the beginning so it applies less to them. I just don't understand why ever time a high profile athlete leaves Detroit the media and the fans do their damndest to trash the guys character. It seriously happens EVERY time. We did it to Grant Hill for christ's sake. It's unnecessary.)


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'll take rasheed's take on the guy, who the he** is drew sharp anyway.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I admit I have I was very critical of Darko during his time as a piston. I always thought he had the talent to be good but his lack of effort always rubbed me the wrong way. I am tired of hearing the excuses that he only got in during garbage time so it was understandable that he won't put forth a lot of effort. He gets millions of dollars to play basketball and he can't even put in 2 minutes worth of effort. F U Darko if your not happy with your playing time why don't you play better then Antonio McDyess who has one knee. Why don't you give the coach a reason to play you more minutes by busting your balls out there. I would actually have sympathy for Darko if he had played his *** off with the little time he got out there and the situation played out the same way as it did. As it is though IMO he never gave the pistons a reason to play him so stop blaming other people Darko other then yourself.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I have been following this Darko saga since he ws drafted. When Darko did play meaningfull minutes he was productive and the next game would get a DNP. He had a great pre-season in the rotation, the season starts and what happens garbage minutes. Any athlete would go mental, especially a number 2 draft pick.

But it doesn't matter no more as Darko will have a great season half for the Magic. Probably leading the league in blocks in the second half.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

You guys realize that those quotes were actually taken during the first Magic practice, and Darko was referring to his time with the Pistons? I didn't know reporters were allowed to outright lie, but you can check the Orlando Magic official site for the sound clips.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> You guys realize that those quotes were actually taken during the first Magic practice, and Darko was referring to his time with the Pistons? *I didn't know reporters were allowed to outright lie*, but you can check the Orlando Magic official site for the sound clips.


lol ... where have you been? It happens on a daily bases in every form of entertainment. I'm surprised people even give interviews anymore.

I did read that article ... I have no problem with anyone who is skeptical about Darko but my thought on that article was that it was pure crap. Just some writer trying to get a little attention by being overly harsh.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

It is Larry Brown's fault...he doesn't like White guys.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

All I know is that he looked okay tonight against Seattle's Junior High front court.


-Chris.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Tom said:


> It is Larry Brown's fault...he doesn't like White guys.


No way. I would say he doesn't like soft white guys *cough* darko *cough*. LB wouldn't have a problem with a guy like Laimbeer or Bird...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Brian said:


> No way. I would say he doesn't like soft white guys *cough* darko *cough*. LB wouldn't have a problem with a guy like Laimbeer or Bird...


you're disagreeing with tom, i thought you republicans stuck together, i wouldn't say brown doesnt like white guys he just has no track record of playing any. would you want to be david lee right now.as for darko i got to see the game tonight on the sonics channel, the kid played well. showed good hands move really well on defense and got a few buckets to boot. i think you can point out some things that he needs to improve on but i would disagree he's soft. not sure how one can form that opinion when someone doesnt play.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

rainman said:


> you're disagreeing with tom, i thought you republicans stuck together, i wouldn't say brown doesnt like white guys he just has no track record of playing any. would you want to be david lee right now.as for darko i got to see the game tonight on the sonics channel, the kid played well. showed good hands move really well on defense and got a few buckets to boot. i think you can point out some things that he needs to improve on but i would disagree he's soft. not sure how one can form that opinion when someone doesnt play.


Your right Darko isn't exactly soft but he is more of a perimeter player then post player.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Brian said:


> Your right Darko isn't exactly soft but he is more of a perimeter player then post player.


There's kind of a reason he was scouted as an overly tall small forward... Seriously. Its the Pistons that tried to turn him into a 4/5 instead of a 3/4 which is where he absolutely belongs.


-Chris.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Brian said:


> Your right Darko isn't exactly soft but he is more of a perimeter player then post player.



That's what he is to an extent. He's a finesse big. Maybe that irritated LB. But you've got to work with what a guy is. Hearing Otis Smith talk today it appears Orlando is aware and willing to let Darko play as a finesse/midrange big man at PF next to Dwight. Probably the right move ... don't try to make him into something he's not.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

What big guy on there team lives beyond the 3 point line. He got rid of Okur.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

rainman said:


> you're disagreeing with tom, i thought you republicans stuck together,



Ya...but this important. :raised_ey


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

when i saw this thread, i knew this was going to be about a drew sharp article, this guy is terrible and an absolute hater, his nickname is boodini because he doesnt like anyone and no one likes him...ive just stopped reading his columns and listening to him on the radio, its much better


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I think towards the end Darko may have gone into a hole a little bit and just stopped careing. It was obvious there was nothing he could possibly do to get on the floor. He had to just sit and wait for his situation to change - be it a trade or injuries.
> 
> To peg him as having a poor work ethic is just unfair I think. For the first two year we would hear nothing about how hard he works and how he is in the weight room every day with Ben.
> 
> ...



He shouldn't expect to play that much anywhere.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He shouldn't expect to play that much anywhere.


I would have thought you'd take your **** to the Orlando forum by now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He shouldn't expect to play that much anywhere.



He already is ... 20+ mpg and finished out the last two games over veteran Battie. And he's been effective.

All the people proclaiming Darko was garbage at 20 yrs old are going to be looking like idiots in a couple years.


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

Man I love Darko's game, I think its about time you guys hooked us up with something. That damn Grant Hill trade really screwed us up for years, giving us Darko for free was the least you guys can do.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

JNice said:


> He already is ... 20+ mpg and finished out the last two games over veteran Battie. And he's been effective.
> 
> All the people proclaiming Darko was garbage at 20 yrs old are going to be looking like idiots in a couple years.


They will look like idiots in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Its too bad he doesn't know how to time his block attempts yet... 5 fouls last night limited him to 17 minutes, he could have played over 20 again. 4 Blocks was nice, but he may have been over-aggressive. Still, I'd rather see him over-aggressive instead of passive.


-Chris.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> Its too bad he doesn't know how to time his block attempts yet... 5 fouls last night limited him to 17 minutes, he could have played over 20 again. 4 Blocks was nice, but he may have been over-aggressive. Still, I'd rather see him over-aggressive instead of passive.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


normally i agree with you but yao got a lot of calls last night, it was way over the top.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Lindsey with the long bomb. Story of the play there was Rip keeping his dribble despite the fall, great ballhandling... but if Lindsey is hot tonight then the Cavs are in TROUBLE. Because when Lindsey gets hot he's a pretty solid sharpshooter. He's a guy that has shot over 43% from beyond the arc in another lifetime (the 90s, haha).


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Cleveland gets up over 20... Ilgauskas with another tip. They're getting those offensive boards and scoring on the second chances. Even when they have to reset they get the points on the second chance (see the last play of the 1st...).


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I just realized I've been posting in the wrong thread...

*slaps forehead*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

tranjsaic said:


> Man I love Darko's game, I think its about time you guys hooked us up with something. That damn Grant Hill trade really screwed us up for years, giving us Darko for free was the least you guys can do.



lol ... true, true ... 4+ yrs of 10 mil a year on the cap and almost no production and Detroit gets the DPOY ... apparently not a fair deal.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> Its too bad he doesn't know how to time his block attempts yet... 5 fouls last night limited him to 17 minutes, he could have played over 20 again. 4 Blocks was nice, but he may have been over-aggressive. Still, I'd rather see him over-aggressive instead of passive.
> 
> 
> -Chris.



From what i've seen he's got great timing on his block attempts. The problem he showed in the first game is he tried to block every damned shot that went up. In the Houston game he was much more under control. The 5 fouls had little to do with anything wrong with his shotblocking. It was just the way the game was going. Orlando's whole frontcourt was in foul trouble. One of the calls in particular when Darko drove baseline and Yao took a charge was a really bad call ... Darko got an offensive foul and Yao was way inside the semi-circle. It should have been a foul on Yao which would have taken him out of the game ... but he was getting the calls.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Darko's defense is awesome and since he has joined the Magic is tied with Ben Wallace for avg shot blocks at 2.3. I would like to see how many blocks he gets in a 40 minute game, he is a blocking machine..which reminds me that shot blockers used to be coveted by teams. Not only is he a shot blocking machine, but he can guard PF, Centers and SF.

I don't think the Pistons will win it all this year, they have no bench and could use an energetic 7'1" athletic center/PF coming off the bench. Their starters will burn out by end of the season. I doubt if they can get Darko now as his value as gone way up now. I doubt Orlando who trade Darko even for Ben wallace and change.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

6pt/4reb so far in 9 tonight.

Seriously though, circle April 13 on your calendars. I know I am. Darko always _abuses _Rasho in international play, we'll see if he can do it in the NBA as well.


-Chris.

_please don't use the word rape in that context on this board. thank you._


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you, Pistons. I like this guy.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

12 and 9 tonight, along with 2 assists and 2 blocks. Would have had the double-double, too, but Orlando's coach is stupid.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

26 minutes
12 points (6/7fg, 0/1ft)
9 rebounds
2 assists
2 blocks
4 fouls

And as soon as they took him out for Battie down the stretch Golden State went on the run that put it away... Darko looks better every night he gets playing time.

NUMBERS IN FOUR GAMES WITH MINUTES:
19.7 minutes
7.3 points
5.3 rebounds
2.8 blocks
67% shooting (14/21)


-Chris.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> NUMBERS IN FOUR GAMES WITH MINUTES:
> 19.7 minutes
> 7.3 points
> 5.3 rebounds
> ...





> He won't get 30 mpg .. at least not this year. Maybe 20-25 once he gets into it.
> 
> I can see maybe 8 ppg, 6 rpg, 2 bpg in around 23-25 mpg this year.



My predictions looking good so far.


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

froggyvk said:


> 12 and 9 tonight, along with 2 assists and 2 blocks. Would have had the double-double, too, but Orlando's coach is stupid.


I second that, we have a stupid coach....to think we had Flip this summer, and management turned him down.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

*Darko no grudges*

I didn't think this merited a whole new thread so I'll just put it here. Talks about Detroit alot so i figured what the hell
Darko Interview 


> Do you hold any grudges against the Pistons organization?
> 
> DM: No, there’s no point in that. But I am disappointed with numerous promises they made – especially before the start of this regular season. I think that I didn’t quite shine during the preseason, but I think I played solid basketball and that I deserved to get some kind of chance at the beginning of the regular season. They basically turned the lights off me after the preseason. No explanation, no nothing…
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Did he expect to be ahead of McDyess or something? Sometimes, he actually was inexplicably getting in ahead of McDyess. Before he played himself out, he was getting like 8-10 mpg... I doubt anything more was promised


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He also inexplicably stopped getting minutes at all.

He didn't play himself out of anything either. At no point this season has Dale Davis brought anything more than Darko did, but he still gets spot minutes semi regularly.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I think you can put Darko is a bust to bed as he had another very good all around game. Orlando seems to get a spark whenever he comes in and plays. I can't believe he couldn't get any minutes with the Pistons, damn shame.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Darko looked great tonight, again plays better when he is on the court...both on defense and offense. His game is starting to look pretty smooth. His defense is solid, showed some offensive skills and his passing looks great. 

I am shocked that the Pistons let Darko go so easily.


----------

